

Spawnfest 2012: a 48 hour programming contest featuring Erlang  - omarkj_
http://www.spawnfest.com
Hi everybody,<p>It's time for the second Spawnfest (48 hour programming contest for Erlang, much like Rails Rumble and Node Knockout) and this year it is scheduled for 7th and 8th of July 2012.<p>Our committee is currently working on sponsors and prizes. We've secured some of the big names in the Erlang community as judges.<p>We're very excited about this opportunity to show the world what Erlang/OTP is capable of! The contest is not limiting entrants to web applications, in fact, we'll be having nominees in different categories.<p>You can register your team at http://spawnfest.com/
======
omarkj_
Hi everybody,

It's time for the second Spawnfest (48 hour programming contest for Erlang,
much like Rails Rumble and Node Knockout) and this year it is scheduled for
7th and 8th of July 2012.

Our committee is currently working on sponsors and prizes. We've secured some
of the big names in the Erlang community as judges.

We're very excited about this opportunity to show the world what Erlang/OTP is
capable of! The contest is not limiting entrants to web applications, in fact,
we'll be having nominees in different categories.

You can register your team at <http://spawnfest.com/>

